# DISH 811 and MITS WS65813 and DVDO iscan ultra



## jaythomas (May 9, 2005)

I have a 1 month old MITS 65813 (CRT RPTV), and I recently added a DISH 811 HD SAT box to it (using the 1080i component output to the HD component input(480i,480p,& 1080i input capable) on MITS TV). PQ on HD channels is outstanding, but SD on same input is fair to bad- (channel dependent). I did not want to change output REZ when going from SD to HD in SAT menu (spouse factor), so I bought a DVDO iscan ultra to line double the S-VIDEO output from the SAT to the TV (via HD component TV input) to acieve a better picture ,in theory- the theory being that doubling 480i to 480p would look better than 480i upconverted to 1080i (by the SAT). in practice after hooking up the DVDO to SAT and TV, (via S-video from SAT to DVDO, and analog component from DVDO to the HD input on TV) the picture wasn't all that better than before, and the aspect ratio from the DISH 811 is fixed in stretch mode- no way to change that it I can find. I'm also getting an error message from the TV when I change inputs on the DVDO (all sources go through DVDO to one output -analog component to HD component on TV ) -the error mess. reads-"check connection or power- the connections for RGBHV or YPrPb may be invalid" even though it displays a picture from all sources. anyone have any better experience with similar setups? any tips for better pic performance from SAT? yes I know SAT's limitations as far as MPEG goes, but what else can I do? and what does the error message mean?would using DVI from SAT to TV give me some relief? I'm also using the pass-thru on the DVDO for HD from SAT to common output on DVDO to TV HD component


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I played with external scalers for awhile. I was able to test the Zinwell and DvDo iScan HD for an extended period of time. First of all, I am not sure anything has changed in the newer revisions, but at the time, the Ultra could not do over 480p. The iScan HD could do even 1080p. The source selection on DVI was pretty seamless. But I did notice that displays with component video source detect, like my Hitachi, didn't like external source switching via component video connection. With the iScan HD I saw a major improvement, but it was not a uniform improvement across the board on all sources. For example, I ran a JVC S-VHS unit and older Sony non-progressive DVD players into it and the picture quality from these sources improved dramtically. At the time I also had a Dish 301 connected, which seemed to look the best converted to 720p. However when doing a comparison of the up-converted 301 @ 720p against my Samsung SIR-165 or a Dish 811 at similar resolutions, the SIR and 811 blew it away. This maybe ironic to some. The biggest advantage I saw to the iScan HD was it's aspect ratio control, which is superior to the SIR or 811, or to my Sammy DVD-HD931. The second advantage of the HD was it's ability to scale all sources thru DVI.

I did post a few brief write ups on this in the Home Theater forum. In summary, The iScan HD, at the time, was not justifyable to my budget. 

Hope this is the type of opinion you were looking for?

Jason


----------

